
R, Python or SAS: Which one should you learn first? - babelouc
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/r-python-or-sas-which-one-should-you-learn-first
======
mindcrime
I woulnd't bother with SAS at all. Why waste time on closed-source,
proprietary crap when there are other alternatives available? Oh yeah, it's
popular, but so are other things, and we're seeing firms looking to ditch SAS
in favor of Python, R, Octave, etc. these days.

If you want three languages / platforms for data science, a fine set would be
Python, R, and (Octave|Scala|Clojure|Julia).

